
You Will Get Comfortable Bootstrapping (Learn from My Mistakes) - ariani
https://abdoriani.com/you-will-get-comfortable-bootstrapping-learn-from-my-mistakes/
======
everdev
It also depends on your goals. Do you want 10% of a $50M company or 100% of a
$5M company? The former will probably have more acquisition offers, the latter
is probably easier (managing a smaller team) and more realistic.

~~~
ariani
100%

My point was, at the beginning and until we build a fundable startup, we get
obsessed about finding alternative ways to raise money through consulting and
freelancing (as an example) that we tend to get very comfortable with the
money generated from those sources and focus less on what we aimed to raise
the money for: build a startup.

Later, with a product worth investing in, Yes, like you said, it all depends
on the goal. Do you want to get funded and potentially build a bigger company
or bootstrap, move slower and own all of it but likely a smaller company.

